# Remodel Bids ?



## Plumbingcapecod (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure how to bid ? 2 baths , kitchen, adding a new master bath. Mostly gutted remodel in Boston? Thxs


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Post up an intro so we can learn more about you, then the regulars with wealth of knowledge will help you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbingcapecod said:


> Not sure how to bid ? 2 baths , kitchen, adding a new master bath. Mostly gutted remodel in Boston? Thxs












Sounds like a little moonlighting on Cape Cod.

Why not mozy on over to the introduction section and introduce yourself to us?


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

$15,500.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

$15,499.49 ... oops, just reread the thread. I thought we were competitively bidding for the job.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

23,900 Boston area. Lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Cape cod rates are easily doubled, on the Vineyard tripled.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

$1,200 without inspections and permits.....sorry guys I don't hold any license so I need to be cheap.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> $1,200 without inspections and permits.....sorry guys I don't hold any license so I need to be cheap.


Alright fine, I'll do it for $600.00. But only nights and weekends.

Just look for the 78 Toyota wagon!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbingcapecod said:


> Not sure how to bid ? 2 baths , kitchen, adding a new master bath. Mostly gutted remodel in Boston? Thxs


Bidding a job requires the ability to read. So does joining this website. If you look around you will 'read' that an intro is required..............


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Bidding a job requires the ability to read. So does joining this website. If you look around you will 'read' that an intro is required..............


Thank you sir!

I'll repeat please post an intro before you are sent bye bye...:yes:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I just pay the home owner for the work.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

cjtheplumber said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> I'll repeat please post an intro before you are sent bye bye...:yes:


He's long gone. He ventured into an area where he wasn't comfortable. Probably an unlicensed side jobber.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> He's long gone. He ventured into an area where he wasn't comfortable. Probably an unlicensed side jobber.


 lol


----------

